# type 1 and pregnant



## karenratcliffe (Nov 18, 2013)

Hi
I am roughly 7 weeks pregnant, having a scan on Wednesday.  Need some advice on food though please, can someone give me a a plan on what i should be eating for breakfast lunch dinner and snacks while i am pregnant. x


----------



## Northerner (Nov 18, 2013)

Hi karen, congratulations!  I'm not sure anyone will be able to give you a plan that would fit all pregnant ladies with diabetes. As with most things, you need to know what works best for you in order to maintain good blood sugar control. Getting good, tight control seems to be the key thing to strive for throughout your pregnancy, so you will probably need to test very frequently. Are you on injections or a pump?

Hopefully, some of our mums will be able to give you some tips!


----------



## Redkite (Nov 18, 2013)

Congratulations Karen! . Make sure you let your clinic team know ASAP and get their advice.  I would think you need to eat a normal balanced diet - now is not the time for a low carb diet.


----------



## AlisonF (Nov 18, 2013)

Congratulations! I stuck to a healthy, balanced diet as much as possible during pregnancy. I tried to avoid things that I know make my BS harder to control eg for me that's pizza, Indian takeaway, breakfast cereal. Other than that I stuck to my normal healthy diet.


----------



## Cleo (Nov 18, 2013)

congratulations Karen !

I'm 19+3 today. - officially past the half way mark woohoo!

just echoing what others have said - there is no 'fixed pregnancy diet'.  Just make sure you eat healthy  i.e. 5 portions of fruit and veg a day, I used to think this was impossible, but thats not true at all.  I have 3 pieces of fruit a day and 2 portions of steamed green veg.  Make sure you're also eating protein, lean meat, dairy, carbs (preferably low GI as will help to manage your BGs).  Obviously stay away from fatty foods, take aways, fast food etc.  If I feel like having something sweet I'll usually have a piece or 2 of dark chocolate after dinner.  
feel free to PM me if you have any questions - and good luck 
am also pasting the NHS guidelines on a healthy diet during preg. in case you want to review this.
http://www.nhs.uk/conditions/pregnancy-and-baby/pages/healthy-pregnancy-diet.aspx#close
and finally....you may want to get a good hand cream to keep your hands / fingers moisturised because there's a lot of finger pricking going on ...I use one by Garnier and the Body Shop 'Hemp hand protector' x


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 18, 2013)

I LIKE "HAPPY" NEWS !   WEll done & good luck


----------

